# Finally my V Twin hoglet runs



## neil_1821 (May 13, 2018)

Im still far from finished, I&#8217;m currently making a box for it to mount on and hide the electronics but my V twin finally runs! I&#8217;m still setting up the mixture and the idle stop but I can&#8217;t contain my joy. This has been the first IC model I&#8217;ve ever made and I&#8217;ve had countless problems which has resulted in many remade parts, camshaft, about 6 pistons and a few connecting rods!

View attachment IMG_0155.jpg
View attachment IMG_0156.jpg
View attachment IMG_0158.jpg


https://youtu.be/lBM8XSDKu3s


----------



## Herbiev (May 13, 2018)

Looks and sounds great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cogsy (May 13, 2018)

Great job! Runs beautifully.


----------



## jimsshop1 (May 13, 2018)

I can only dream of building something as nice as that. Love the sound! Great job:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShopShoe (May 14, 2018)

Congratulations.

It looks good and it runs well.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Sleddog (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for posting & congratulations on building a good running engine. 

Jack


----------



## e.picler (May 14, 2018)

Hello Neil!
Congratulations for your achievement!
It sounds very nice. Being your first engine building, yo did an extraordinary work.

Thanks for sharing with us.

Edi


----------



## scottyk (May 25, 2018)

sounds good!  Congrats on the running engine I bet that feels great


----------



## minh-thanh (May 25, 2018)

Your engine is very nice !! Congratulations.


----------



## Dataporter (May 26, 2018)

That is very nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## mrehmus (May 26, 2018)

Nice Job, Randy would be proud of you.

If you have issue # 34, there is a good article on making a nice box base by Dwight Giles.


----------



## mrehmus (May 26, 2018)

When you get it done, send me a picture for Reader's Engines.


----------



## Jamie Barton (Jun 11, 2018)

Very nice. What kind of problems did you have with the camshaft and pistons? Only asking incase I run into the same problems when mine nears completion. Did you use viton o rings on the pistons or make rings?


----------



## neil_1821 (Jun 12, 2018)

Jamie Barton said:


> Very nice. What kind of problems did you have with the camshaft and pistons? Only asking incase I run into the same problems when mine nears completion. Did you use viton o rings on the pistons or make rings?



The first camshaft that was made, the lobes were about 10 degrees out so couldn’t get the timing correct. Still not sure how it happened but we used an off center cutter in the milling machine and a rotary table. Second time round I used camcalc and cut a new one mounted horizontally, which was more accurate and quicker. The other method would be to turn the lobe profiles, cross drill and silver solder them in place on a blank shaft. 

Yes I did use viton O rings for the piston rings but I was amazed at how tight a fit they need to be in order to prevent loss of compression, they do bed in with running though. I think I made 6/7 pistons due to them leaking. I learnt a lot being my first IC engine so hopefully any future projects I shouldn’t have the same problems. Be sure to post yours when it’s done [emoji846]


----------



## AdvenJack (Jun 12, 2018)

I am very happy for your success! I'm sure you are satisfied with your accomplishing this excellent build.


----------



## neil_1821 (Jul 8, 2018)

Here’s a few of the finished article just for anyone’s reference.


----------



## natalefr (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice very nice


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 8, 2018)

Great work.


----------



## Johno1958 (Jul 8, 2018)

Oh wow that looks good.
John


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi neil_1821 !
Can you give me more information ?


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 8, 2018)

Beautiful Execution.  Did you make an intake air filter?  What is in front of the carb?  Can you give info?
I am more than half done with mine.


----------



## neil_1821 (Oct 8, 2018)

The carb was made to the plans of Jerry Howell, more info can be found here: http://www.jerry-howell.com/H2-Carb.html

It took me a long time to figure it out, especially making the body. There is a foam air filter on the intake along with a fine brass mesh to stop it being sucked in. The mesh itself is just a small circle that is used on smoking pipes. 
I have also entered the V Twin into a competition at the model engineering show in the next few weeks so we’ll see what the public think to it!


----------

